# Help with stripping REO to aluminium



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

Hi guys, can anyone help me on how to strip my reo to that shiny aluminum?


----------



## HPBotha (29/3/15)

Don't know much about the Reo... but i stripped my silver Sig 100 to bare aluminium with a brass brush, elbow grease and some brasso!

Google popped THIS
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/542476-reo-remove-paint.html

Good luck - and i am sure @Andre and @Alex and big Reo boy @Rob Fisher will be able to be of MUCH more in depth help!!!


----------



## johan (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Hi guys, can anyone help me on how to strip my reo to that shiny aluminum?



Quite a few posts on the Reo thread, but in essence you use ordinary paint stripper (if its a painted Reo) and Sodium hydroxide (aka caustic soda) if its an anodized Reo. Plug up the 510 connector inside and outside (you don't want that f@#-up).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

Do I soak the whole mod in the stripper or what is the process? Because if I soak it, the stripper will get in the 510?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

Also is the caustic soda necessary, and where do I get it?


----------



## HPBotha (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Do I soak the whole mod in the stripper or what is the process? Because if I soak it, the stripper will get in the 510?


maybe paint it on?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Do I soak the whole mod in the stripper or what is the process? Because if I soak it, the stripper will get in the 510?



No, you brush it lightly on, let it stand for a couple of minutes and scrape or brush the paint off.


----------



## johan (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Also is the caustic soda necessary, and where do I get it?



Caustic soda only necessary if you want to remove ANODIZING.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/3/15)

Will a heat gun work? Or will it melt the 510 insulators?


----------



## Gert_Koen (29/3/15)

Ask @VapeSnow he did his before the wkend.


----------



## ET (29/3/15)

or you could just do a quick search on the forum and find this post
http://ecigssa.co.za/the-naked-reo.t4312/#post-98176

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Will a heat gun work? Or will it melt the 510 insulators?


I do not know. Do not remember anyone ever mention that they used a heat gun. All said they used paint stripper.


----------



## Keyaam (29/3/15)

Paint stripper and some patience. Just try and avoid the paint stripper going into the 510 connection. Once stripped you will have to sand it down with 800, 1000 and then 1200 water sandpaper. After sanding some elbow grease and polish will give u a mirror finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/3/15)

prestik does a hellofa job keeping liquids away from stuff you don't want liquidated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (29/3/15)

Just strip everything before hand, and avoid getting plastic/rubber exposed to the paint stripper. I didn't need to sand anything afterwards because the stripper was so effective.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/3/15)

Keyaam said:


> Paint stripper and some patience. Just try and avoid the paint stripper going into the 510 connection. Once stripped you will have to sand it down with 800, 1000 and then 1200 water sandpaper. After sanding some elbow grease and polish will give u a mirror finish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local hardware store only has 400, 600 and 1200, will this work, or do I need to find some 800 and 1000?


----------



## Alex (30/3/15)

Aluminum is very soft. You won't need a heavy grit at all.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

